# Saturday and Sunday Morning



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I took my ten year old boy out Saturday morning and it was a bitter sweet day. We were a little excited and got in the blind an hour before legal time, but there was something special about sitting in the complete black with only the sound of the woods in our ears. As it started to get closer to legal time and the dark was starting to lift we could hear movement all around us.

About ten minutes into legal time my son spotted a large doe about 50 yards away on top of a hill heading somewhat in our direction. He was sooo excited, but it never made it close enough. Around ten minutes later three more followed the same route as the first one, the deer were on the move for sure. After those passed through we watch chipmunks for a little while, and he recovered his nerves when we see another two does one of which was headed right for us. I told him to get the bow ready as I thought he might get a shot, he was grinning from ear to ear. She came to within 35 yards and took a detour, not spooked but just pretty much following the others same path. 

An hour or so later a yearling suddenly came in and was 10 yards in front of us, we never heard it coming! We are hunting a creek bottom and MOST of the deer seem to be following this bottom into their bedding area. We already made the decision that he didn't want to shoot the baby ( this was his own choice) as we were talking about getting him his first deer. Two seconds later a large doe came in! I could hear my sons heart pounding as he said dad, I want to shoot that one. I told him to try and relax ( my nerves were as shot as his! lol ) as take your time, you have more time than you might think. She walked over and stopped at the apples we put out, but wasn't in position to shoot. Then she made the turn to broadside and bingo, it was time to shoot!

He was visibly shaking and I told him to close his eyes and try to relax, it seemed to help a little but then I realized I forgot the shooting stick he usually shoots from. I have an older crossbow and it is quite heavy, I offered to try and help but he didn't want any. He steadied the bow and made the shot, the deer took off up the hill and ran about 30 yards and slowed to a walk, I had a feeling it was a miss but I told him we would wait around 20 minutes before we got out of the blind, just to be sure. 

He said his heart has never pounded so hard before and he has never been so nervous before in his life! Welcome to bow hunting son! We got out of the blind and went to where the doe was and we didn't see any blood, I found the nock of the bolt, but no bolt. We looked for a little while and he ended up spotting the fletching of the bolt, it was clean..... he was a little let down, but I told him it's a part of hunting and we have all missed deer and it won't be the last time either, but will make it that much better when you do connect.

We went to the same spot Sunday morning and had another doe come in. To make a long story a little shorter he couldn't find her in his site and never pulled the trigger. 

But what a start to the season! He can't wait to get back out and I hope he connects when he is presented with another shot! 

P.s Hunting with my son is WAY better than shooting a deer myself!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

very cool story, I wish your boy good luck.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

I remember my first hunt with my dad and I will take that memory to the grave with me. Your son is a very lucky boy to have a Dad that can provide experiences like that for him!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool man! I look forward to times like that with my newborn.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cool indeed. My little guy is six so I'm only a couple of years away. He did catch his first perch at the dock all by himself last year and his first bass this year so he's already hooked (pun intended) on the fishing...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are going to head out this evening despite the warm temps. 

For you guys who had fathers who hunted and learned from him, you truly are lucky! My dad didn't hunt or fish, I had to learn each solo. Fishing first, then while in my early twenties I bought my first gun, and started hunting and fell in love with it. After a lot of reading on here and in magazines I shot my first deer the second day of bow season with my crossbow. 

My son owns a .22 and did well with that so this year I bought him a 20 gauge which he does well on the clays with. Take your kids outdoors! There is nothing better. Above all, safety safety safety!

I appreciate everyones comments, thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats awesome Bud. He is a good little man!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Now, why were the bolts falling apart, they should have been 1 piece even if stuck in a tree. He'll connect soon though and then watch the fever begin, kudo's for gettin him out there and tape the shooting stick to the bow !!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

love it, I have been bow hunting for a while now and still shake a little everytime a deer comes in. That's what keeps me going!


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome start to bow season. I hope he gets the big one


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats on simply being in the woods with your son. You are creating lifelong memories. I am a father of 3 girls, and they have all enjoyed our outdoors with me. I preach to everyone I know to take your kids hunting and/or fishing. If you don't have kids, take nieces, nephews, friends children, neighbors, etc. Teach them responsibly. Don't drag a youngster to a drunkfest deer camp. 

This is my youngest with her first bow harvest, she's 11:


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

can't agree with you more


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very cool picture! I have yet to shoot a compound and she is putting hogs down with one lol, congrats!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great story! Enjoyed the read. I have 2 son's (3 y/o & 3 month old). I cannot wait to get them out in the woods. It will be another 7 years or so, but those are memories I can't wait to create with my boys. Good luck this season. I really hope your son has success and more teachable moments.


----------

